# Jungle fungus eliminator use instructions?



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well how long do i need to use it in my 20 gallon? I know i need to use 2 tablets but for how long do i leave the water alone? And i can't remove the carbon from my filter so should i just leave it off or run it padless? And none of the fish have fungus but two fish that passed recently and lived in that died from it and i want to make sure that there is nada parasites left before i get anymore fish. I just did a 75% change today and cleaned away algae and cleaned the decorations too. So please help. Thankx!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

JFE is an antibiotic--I never recommend using antibiotics on fish that are not sick. Unnecessary use of antibiotics only provides bacteria with an opportunity to develop a resistance to the medication, leading to super strains of bacteria. This medication will do nothing but weaken your fish and kill all of the beneficial bacteria in your tank, so you have to cycle it all over again. It's a bad idea.

Keep in mind that common bacteria like columnaris are present right now in almost everyone's aquariums, even the most healthy ones. A healthy fish in optimal conditions will not get sick even when they are exposed to the bacteria because their immune systems are strong enough to fight it off. Getting a weak dose of antibiotic and killing off your beneficial bacteria may put enough stress on them to cause them to become ill.

In my opinion, if you are worried about your fish, simply increase your water changes and thoroughly vacuum your gravel. Give your fish everything they need to strengthen their own immune systems.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

All right you have a point there. Ok its settled more water changes and no meds. Thank you bunches!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------

